# Basting meat when smoking



## LexB89 (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi guy's,

I'm going to smoke lamb shoulder at the weekend.

I want to try basting instead of wrapping the meat.

How long do I cook for before first basting, and how often after that?


----------



## LexB89 (Nov 3, 2020)

What should I use to baste with?


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 3, 2020)

Slicing or pulling? If you're slicing and only taking the temp to medium rare I don't see a benefit to basting. But if you're taking to higher Temps to pull the meat..... basically just want to mop/spray/baste to keep the surface from drying out...keep an eye on it and when the surface looks a little dry hit it with wgatever your basting with. Maybe every 30-45 min. Personally I usually just let it ride with other meats. Not sure on the lamb.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 3, 2020)

well...I have not basted anything in a long time.  no spritzed and messed with once in the smoker.

Lamb - I like it nice and medium rare - stop at 125-130 and let'er rest.  it'll good and medium rare.  Here is my last run at it.


----------



## LexB89 (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm going for pulling this time.

I was under the assumption basting would keep the inside of the meat moist aswell, but maybe not.

What internal temperature shout the lamb be for slicing and pulling?


----------



## LexB89 (Nov 3, 2020)

That lamb looks the business!

I've seen conflicting information about cooked internal meat temperatures.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 3, 2020)

if your gonna slice it, cook temp is similar as you like your steak.  I like 130 IT for medium rare.  I have only done leg of lamb, not sure if shoulder is very different...so hopefully someone else has done lamb shoulder.  I would guess its again like beef - 195-205 till probe tender??


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 3, 2020)

sandyut said:


> if your gonna slice it, cook temp is similar as you like your steak.  I like 130 IT for medium rare.  I have only done leg of lamb, not sure if shoulder is very different...so hopefully someone else has done lamb shoulder.  I would guess its again like beef - 195-205 till probe tender??


I was thinking the same..around the 200 mark. Im sure someone here has done a shoulder this way. Hopefully someone will chime in.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 3, 2020)

If pulling you have to have an IT of 200+. As far as basting if you are peaking you not cooking. Recovering your temp cuts cooking time every time you open the door.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for the like sandyut it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for the like sowsage it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 3, 2020)

LexB89 said:


> ...............................
> I was under the assumption basting would keep the inside of the meat moist aswell, but maybe not.
> ..............



If you want to add moisture to the inside of the meat you need to brine or inject instead of adding moisture to the outside.


----------



## LexB89 (Nov 3, 2020)

Ok.

I might try that.

I bought a seringe. Would be a good test.

What do I inject it with?

Why is the temperature so much higher when pulling?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 3, 2020)

180 -190F IT for slicing.
195-203F IT for pulling.  Start probing for tenderness at 195F IT. 

If there is enough fat, which there should be, injecting may not be necessary.  
But if you want flavor down into the meat, then inject away.  

Think along the lines of lemon, garlic, thyme, sage, rosemary, etc
Or use a store bought herb marinade.  
You might need to run the marinade through a blender so that the larger spice pieces don't plug up the injector needle. 

Wrap it foil and let it set for 10-20 minutes before pulling. 

Are you planning on using a rub as well?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 3, 2020)

sandyut said:


> if your gonna slice it, cook temp is similar as you like your steak.  I like 130 IT for medium rare.  I have only done leg of lamb, not sure if shoulder is very different...so hopefully someone else has done lamb shoulder.  I would guess its again like beef - 195-205 till probe tender??



Yep!  Since my wife isn't a fan of lamb,  I'll usually get a smaller boneless leg roast and smoke it to 130ish since it is best rare to medimum rare.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 3, 2020)

I did this pulled lamb shank earlier this year. I didn’t baste but I did smoke for 4 hours and then braise in a covered foil pan with a sauce and shrooms. It was tasty. I believe finish temp was around 205F. I went ultimately by probe tender.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pulled-lamb-aussie-meal.301057/


----------



## LexB89 (Nov 4, 2020)

I appreciate all this good information.

I'm planning to use a herby rub.


----------



## forktender (Nov 4, 2020)

I baste the hell out of Lamb. If you decide to baste try fresh lemon juice about 4 lemons some light olive oil or veg oil about 1/2 cup if you don't have the light olive oil. Add a splash of redwine vinegar about 1/2 oz  a whole bulb of garlic diced small, salt pepper and some fresh rosemary and oregano all to taste small handful of each.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like SecondHandSmoker it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 4, 2020)

I was always told the best for lamb is garlic and rosemary and mint.

Warren


----------



## forktender (Nov 4, 2020)

I have several Greek friends and oil, redwine vinegar,lemon, garlic, rosemary and oregano gets brushed over roast and whole spit roasted lamb....I love the stuff.


----------



## LexB89 (Nov 4, 2020)

Should I inject the meat with same mixture as if I were to baste it?


----------



## forktender (Nov 4, 2020)

No, just bast it every 40 minutes to an  hour.
If you're look'in you ain't cooking is a bunch of garbage, it's been proven that the short time the pit is open to bast hardly affects the cooking time at all. It might add 30 minutes to your smoke time. Last I checked we aren't racing to the finish.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks for the like forktender it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## forktender (Nov 6, 2020)

LexB89 said:


> What should I use to baste with?


I realize what you are asking and I also recommended a baste.

But I forgot to add this "What should I use to baste with?" Baste with a bunch of fresh rosemary sprigs tied with some butchers twine instead of a brush. Believe it or not the rosemary sprig brush really help get the flavor onto the meat I use them all the time.  If you don't have a rosemary bush in your yard you should, they grow like a weed here in CA not sure about where you live but check it out.


----------



## LexB89 (Nov 9, 2020)

Lamb shoulder was pretty good.

I injected it with roasted garlic, orange juice, honey and thyme.

Baisted it with garlic,  lemon juice, thyme and rosemary.

Worked great.


----------



## forktender (Nov 9, 2020)

Yum, that sounds really great.
I'm going to braise some smoked Lamb shanks either this week or next week and put it over polenta with a wild mushroom demi glaze.

My wife wants me to make the pot roast that I sous vide @168*  for 45 hours last week. I chilled it in the vac bag in ice water and froze it. I'll make up a gravy and add Leaks, onions, carrots, celery and baby red potatoes like a stew. Then make up some sourdough drop biscuits. 
Good stuff!!!
Dan


----------

